# 7.5 foot plow on a F-150 Supercrew ?



## java-plow-man (Jul 30, 2004)

I picked up a nearly new meyer ST 7-5 with the hopes of putting it on my 2001 Supercrew. Does anyone know if it will void the factory warranty or if the truck can even handle it ? The guy at Meyer tech support said they do not recommend it because it seats six and if you load it up with six people you will easily over-gross the front axle. The front GAWR is 3600 lbs. and the rear GAWR is 3800 lbs. It has a 139 inch WB and GVWR is a puny 6750 lbs. Thats o.k. for taking the kids to soccer but for doing any serious work its a joke. I am embarrassed to say I paid $30,000 for something that can't even push a plow blade. All I need is a mount for the truck ($416.00) and I'm set to go but is it worth it ? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

you should be careful putting that on a first year supercrew. my father had a 2001 Triton V-8 4.6 and the thing would start to buck going down the highway.he tryed everything. he had coil #7 replaced which is another common thing to go on those and that wasn't it.he tryed fixing the tranny. that wasn't it put over $1,000 into it trying to fix it couldn't figure it out until just recently when he sold it. he found out it was the whole computer system that had to be replaced. so u not only have to worry about the small GVWR but if ur truck starts to buck ur gonna be replacing the whole computer system or buying a whole new truck. just a little advice about those hope i could help.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Warrenty may be voided i think it specifically says in the crew cab manuels that plowing is not recommended. PUT THE PLOW ON IT! Yes its worth it and now it will not screw up the truck. If you spent 30,000 on the thing and you intended to plow just plow how often is the plow really on the truck? Not alot. Don't load six people in the cab and that will solve that. When they tell you that its going to put you overweight they usually figure that with the cab loaded to capacity. Does it take 6 people to plow... NO! Get some timbrens (load boosters) for the front end they replace the bump stops. I have a 750 LB plow on an extended cab F-150 and have had 4 people in the cab with the plow attached caused no problems. Put some weight in the bed also. I think the st 7'5" weighs 500 LBS or so but iam just guessing it does not say on meyers website. Don't leave the plow on any longer then necessary after the storm, and go easy on the truck while plowing. You may want to consider an aux. trans cooler and a bigger alternator. I made many upgrades to my truck some necessary some not. There is nothing i can't plow. Just use common sense and you will be fine with any 4X4 pickup thats made.


----------

